# Arriving Monday Night



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

*DISCUS Arriving Monday Night*

These are some of the pictures of the fish that are (scheduled) arriving on Monday night. When I get the rest of the pictures, I will post them as soon as possible .

- Kumar .


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

Part 2 Monday Arrival.


----------



## cichlidor (Oct 8, 2009)

just wondering,did your shipment arrived?


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

Yes, They have. I will put some pics soon.

Kumar


----------



## sneakerfreak (Mar 26, 2010)

*Discus*

I went to Kumars house last saturday and the latest shipment of discus was amazing. I ended up getting 2 alenquers around 3-4 inches for a good price. All the tanks in the back room were just full of discus from turqs, leopards, blue diamond, alenquers, and some a++ eruptions.if i were you i would go there right now and get some discus.because i will be back for some more.lol


----------

